# Extended visa



## beavercreek (Feb 23, 2019)

We are Canadians enjoying Portugal. We were informed prior to leaving Canada that saying in Portugal longer than the 90 days we are allowed would not be a problem and getting an extended visa simply entailed going to the police station and having them stamp our passports. This was bad information. 

In short we have been to SEF and have an appointment but it will likely not happen till after our scheduled departure on April 14th. So long as we have an appointment booked we can stay till our departure. Is this true. Does anyone have experience of this. We do not want to get into legal troubles, fines, or ultimately a ban from coming next year. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Graham and Peg


----------

